
Kubernetes cluster management for AWS? - amsha
Is there any service that provides automated Kubernetes cluster management for AWS the way GKS does for Google Cloud?<p>If not, does anybody else want this?
======
dougireton
Have you looked at kops?

[https://kubernetes.io/docs/getting-started-
guides/kops/](https://kubernetes.io/docs/getting-started-guides/kops/)
[https://github.com/kubernetes/kops](https://github.com/kubernetes/kops)

~~~
amsha
That's what I'm currently using! The downside with configuring via CLI is that
anyone who needs to update the cluster has to download the tool, make sure
they have the right AWS keypair installed, make sure their config is correct,
etc. I guess I could just install kops on a server, but provisioning a server
to provision the server that provisions servers is just too meta for me.

A saas that puts a UI on top of kops would be ideal, but that might not exist
as a standalone service.

------
elvinyung
I believe this is what you're looking for:
[https://aws.amazon.com/ecs/](https://aws.amazon.com/ecs/)

~~~
amsha
Unfortunately ECS doesn't provide Kubernetes clusters, it's a proprietary
orchestration platform with its own feature set.

